# 270 Gallon tank, considering making it SA/Oscar



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

I am soon to be building a *roughly* 270 Gallon Fish tank (70"x30"x30"). I am strongly leaning towards making this a SA Cichlid tank with at least 1 Oscar (maybe 2). I would also like to have a few Jack Dempsey Cichlids. I am curious if a Red Terror would be able to get along here, I really like them, but the Oscar and Jack Dempsey have priority. If you could also name any other suitable tank mates that would be appreciated. This would be our first venture into the SA families, we also have a 120gal African Mbuna community, a 125 gal African Peacock (in building), and a 45gal bow front whose inhabitants are yet to be decided. We have read through your Oscars 101 thread and feel like we have a decent grasp on what it would take to be able to care for them.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Jaguar in my tank with an oscar and JD... He is the most beautiful fish in my tank. Aggressive but what an awesome fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's important to get the oscar with a bit of size on it first... like 4" or so. The very small ones you often see will not be able to hold their own with ca cichlids of the same size like jack dempseys. Red terrors or festae are from south america, jack dempseys are from central america... Not that it matters, I've mixed CA/SA cichlids in my tanks since the begining of time it seems. As for more tank mates... this depends on what you like. Tell us what you like and we'll tell you if it will work or not.

Also, not that it's any of my business... but if you're going to build your tank why not build it with more area like 70"x36"x30"tall. Area is key when it comes to CA/SA cichlids... That extra 6" doesn't seem like much, but it is...


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Black ghost maybe? Your tank will be big enough and i love mine. Really entertaining fish. Found that most sa leave them alone but not sure on how ca will react.


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

The reason for going 30" is the doorway is only 32" wide for the room we would like it to be in. *as well as the door getting it from the garage to the house*

Fish we where considering:
1X Red Oscar
1X Tiger Oscar
Pair of Red Terrors
Pair of Jack Dempsey
1X Jaguar Cichlid
a few salvini Cichlids 
2X Bala sharks ??? *please say yes*
1X Pleco ... of some undecided interesting variety
Possible cleaning crew type fish....no clue here really on what would survive.
I've also seen a video where there was a Gourami in a tank with an Oscar? I miss my Gouramis.

I'm not sure how many fish would be reasonable for this size of a tank.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

As far as whether they will get along you will have to just give it a try.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

rotccapt said:


> The reason for going 30" is the doorway is only 32" wide for the room we would like it to be in. *as well as the door getting it from the garage to the house*


Ah, but if the tank is only 30" tall it will still fit. It could be 48" wide! :wink:


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

well yea if i make the hood removable that just might work. never though of it that way.

what do you think of our fish thoughts?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd lose the salvani, they will be future trouble... 
I'd also stay away from pairs as they can cause havok... 
Single species that differ morphologically is key in a CA/SA mix. 
For example, Uaru, oscar, pike, jack dempsey all look completely different from one another.
You'd also need a minimum of three bala sharks as they're a shoaling fish. Four would be better. They'd need a bit of size on them to gte a head start on the cichlids but should be fine. I'm thinking of growing out five for my tank but lack the space for that at the moment.


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

ok so would having two O's in this tank be a problem?

also what about the semi aggressive groumies?

i am thinking of setting up a partition in the tank to allow some of the smaller fish to grow up a bit before we set them free in the main tank

so if pairs are bad would small groups like 3-4 be better or is it better to just have lots of singles in the tank?

sorry for the noob questions just trying to get all my research done before jumping off the deep end


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

All singles, especially the oscars... Certain gouramis will work or could work, not the giant though, the tank isn't big enough.


----------



## jimmy45 (Oct 12, 2012)

nice-**--**


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

We need to see some tank pictures!!


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

see this thread for pics and current stock list viewtopic.php?f=30&t=246761


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very cool, i would love to do one of those one day.

I have a pair of jack dempseys and a pair of oscars in my 125. I believe the jacks are getting ready to lay eggs, so i will let you know if it goes bad. I am hoping for the best, but i have another ftank ready for them.


----------

